# zebra pleco



## PlecoMan1234 (Mar 17, 2008)

How much do these guys usually cost? Also where can I get them because no LFS around me carries them. Are there any good sites?

Thanks! :fish:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

A few hundred dollars, from what I've seen...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

And you'd likely have to find an individual seller as there are very few stores that sell them. Good luck with that!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

the guy I know sells them for $150 to $200 each, and he won't sell to just anyone...he's very picky about who he sells them to. They are hard to get to breed, and are meat eaters as opposed to algae eaters.


----------



## PlecoMan1234 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dang sounds like they are hard to get! I think my chances of getting one are very low. Might as well just forget it. There are lots more cool plecos I could buy for really cheap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree with you. IMO Zebra plecos are overrated. There are many more beautiful plecos that are much easier to get.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I agree with you. IMO Zebra plecos are overrated. There are many more beautiful plecos that are much easier to get.


Ditto:

In addition with my limited investigation into procurement of zebra plecos the vendors will typically only sell males.

TR


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

This all depends on if you want fry or adults. Adults are hard to get and upwards of $300 EACH (probably more I haven't checked in a few months), and yes, most likely you will only get males. People sell fry for varying prices, from $100 to $200 each, little less little more, typically only sell in groups of 6 or more. 

Hard to get, perhaps... Over rate? I don't think so. I have some and until you see them in real life you have NO idea what you are missing! Fortunately, I got mine before the price skyrocketted. Now I have to get them to spawn.

Zebra plecos (along with many other fancey plecos) require specific conditions to be healthy and happy and most people want fish that don't hide all the time when they pay that much for them. MOST plecos will hide till dark and the more attractive the pleco, the less likely it is to be out in the open.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh* 
I remember when they were almost common and you could get them anywhere for around 30 bucks. Too bad we didn't bother setting up hatcheries for them at the time.
You think we might repeat that mistake with other fish?
_Nod your little heads yes, boys and girls_


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I think a lot of people already repeated that mistake Salty. Brazil just banned all L#s 280+...and all Hypancistrus! No word on whether it's temporary or permanent.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I heard about that. It looks like we're gonna be in a world of hurt soon. On the plus side, a whole lot of new interest in breeding these cats will be sparked, and we'll gain a lot of knowledge from it. Building a cats-only farm should now be a viable economic option. Wanna move to sunny Florida, Rich? Your skills may have suddenly just become _very_ marketable.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Florida's a little too humid for me. But you might see me in Arkansas. The scary part is...what fish are they going to ban next?


----------

